# Who is from Michigan?



## rurichek (Jan 23, 2015)

I live around the Detroit area. I wanted to see if anybody is near me. I want to meet, but not with a lot of people. I want like a buddy or two. Its easier for me to socialize this way. I want to meet and talk about our problems, help each other. Maybe make plans and strategies and support each other.


----------

